# Missing an old friend!



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2020)

Reading back through some of mine and Chris's emails through the years.    
He sent me a lot of information he wanted me to have to keep and carry on the knowledge in case something happened to him. 

Here is something i thought i would pass along he shared with me.

God speed my friend!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for your post. Considering Chris massive contribution to the forum I am sure he is in a good place.

God bless his soul.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for posting Palladium. I've been gone awhile and wasn't aware Chris was gone. That saddens me.


----------



## justinhcase (May 29, 2021)

May he rest in peace.
Sorry to hear of another soul added to life's great circle.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 29, 2021)

See R.I.P. GSP.


----------

